# FREE 2 hours WEBINAR



## eitexpert3 (Jan 10, 2011)

EITEXPERTS is offering a free webinar on how to pass FE/EIT exam

In this webinar the following topics will be covered

a) Concept of time management during the exam and while studying

how to answer the questions without actually solving them

c) few tips on how to study smart and not hard

d) What books to study from

and many more topics

This webinar is absolutly free of charge.

Go to our website at

www.eitexperts.com

and register

or call us at 559-304 5732

S jahanian, Ph.D

EITEXPERTS, president and founder


----------



## mp63 (Jan 13, 2011)

do you offer any discipline


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2011)

mp63 said:


> do you offer any discipline


Why? Are you into bondage?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 14, 2011)

You rax uh disiprin!







The name sounds familiar, but he's some total n00b, so I call bullshit on this one.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## mp63 (Jan 14, 2011)

??? :dunno:


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 14, 2011)

mp63 said:


> ??? :dunno:


forget the safe word again?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## EITEXPERTS (Jan 14, 2011)

mp63 said:


> do you offer any discipline


At this time we do not offere discipline of chemical Engineering for afternoon exam. We suggest our students to take other discipline (formerly known as general) in the afternoon of EIT exam. In our free webinar we explain why we belive it is a smart move to take others(Formerly called general) in the afternoon

S jahanian, Ph.D

EITEXPERTS


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2011)

Since I'm not a Chemical Engineer, I have to ask, are chemical bonds used in bondage?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 15, 2011)

EITEXPERTS said:


> mp63 said:
> 
> 
> > do you offer any discipline
> ...


You've already said why it's a smart move to take the general exam - because that's the one you teach......


----------



## PEsoon2B (Jan 15, 2011)

I've passed the FE, I need help with the PE.

Why do people still call it the EIT? I thought that was from the 80's or something. Are some states still calling it that?

Or can some people not adapt to changing times? Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------

